# Hollow's Last Hope [OOC]



## YeOldeAlbatross (Jun 23, 2007)

CHARACTER CREATION RULES

1. First Level Characters

2. 32 Point Buy for ability scores.

3. Maximum hit points at first level. We will use fixed hit point advancement for future level ups.

4. Maximum gold by class to start, but please spend it. The maximum amount of money any one can start with as the game opens is 20 gold pieces.

5. For any source other than what is found in the SRD, please annotate your character sheet so that I can know what the feat/spell/class ability/whatever does generally, in case I do not have immediate access to a book in question.

6. Please put on your character sheets a section for 'Tactics'. This should just be a brief idea of how your PC approaches combats and some basic things you think they will do on a normal basis. This is to help me run your PC in a combat, if you are absent for some reason.

7. A picture of your PC is not required, but is strongly encouraged. There's lots of good artwork available all over the web.

HOUSE RULES & EXPECTATIONS

**I expect everyone to have fun with this game, and to do his/her best to make sure everyone else has fun too. Conflicts between PCs are fine, but please make sure these issues do not become big conflicts between players, as this rapidly ruins the enjoyment factor for everyone. Likewise, if there is any issue with the DM...a question about a ruling, or a suggestion for how the game can be improved...feel free to bring it my attention in a kind way. I'm not a powermonger, I see my role as facilitator, not as adversary. I'm certainly open to suggestions and corrections, so long as things remain friendly and constructive.

**I should be able to post on average about once per day. I expect the players to be able to post on a regular basis as well. This is the way the game keeps moving, and doesn't stagnate (the kiss of death for PbP). If you must miss some time due to illness, vacation, burnout, whatever, I just ask to be informed. If more than 2-3 days have passed, I reserve the right to step in and NPC your character for the sake of keeping the game moving. Any player that does not post for more than two weeks without informing me, is subject to being removed from the game (and his PC meeting a gruesome fate!   )

**Please note that I need the players to help me drive the game forward. Here's what I mean by that. I have observed games where, when facing a crossroads, the characters discuss several options, but never actually state that they are undertaking any of those options. Delays ensue, requiring the DM to prod the players to do something. Posting this:

_Krunk suggests, "Hey guys, I think we should go down the left passage!"_

is not the same as posting this:

_Krunk holds his torch aloft and leads the way down the left passage._

The latter advances the game, the former does not. Now, by all means, roleplay your characters, discuss options, etc. Just realize that PC _actions_ are what will allow the game to move forward...not _talking about_ PC actions. 

**It is important to me that the players actively keep their character sheets up to date. If you pick something up, note it on the sheet. If you cast a spell, note it on the sheet. Very outdated character sheets are a major pet peeve, because I will be referring to them as well...I will not be keeping my own records separately.

**Please choose a color for your PC that is dark-background friendly, and post dialogue in that color. I will do the same for major NPCs. Please post in third-person present tense (e.g.,'Krunk attacks the goblin.' NOT 'Krunk attacked the goblin' and NOT 'I attack the goblin.')

**Handy reminders of skill modifiers, attack and damage numbers, and so forth, are always welcome...encouraged, even. Anything that saves me the time of having to go back to refer to your character sheet = goodness.   

**Leveling up will happen mid-adventure when applicable. I know this is not the most realistic way to handle things, but it definitely is the most fun. Multi-classing or entry into Prestige Classes must be cleared through the DM before being allowed. In most cases, I will consider past role-playing very seriously before making these allowances, especially if the new class is very different from the old. Classes which require much academic study or intense spiritual discipline (wizard, cleric, monk, paladin come to mind) will be more difficult to get approved without supporting role-playing.

**The DM will handle all dice rolling. Please just let me know if you want me to resolve a skill check, ability check, or anything else for you. 

**I also have a few house rules that serve to minimize bookkeeping, a major hassle in this format, I believe. As follows:

First, I will not keep track of normal ammunition for this game. Buy some arrows or sling bullets to start if applicable, and then we won't worry about it. This does not apply to javelins, darts, or the like, nor to magical ammo. We will just assume that most of the normal ammunition is recoverable after the battle ends.

Second, unless the party is trapped in a situation where food and water is scarce, I will not track provisions either. It is assumed the characters have a little money stashed away for mundane food, drink, and lodgings so I won't ask you to deduct money for these things unless something is purchased in excess. If you're going away from civilization, carry a few rations, and I'm good.

Third, I will not track encumbrance too closely, as long as the load is kept reasonable. If your equipment list looks sensible, no worries. If you try to lug around five suits of armor, three full chests of gold, and a lifesize statue of Orcus, then penalties will certainly be applied. Mostly, though, we'll just rely on common sense.

Fourth, I tend to be pretty soft on identifying magical items. My preference is that you get to use the fun stuff you find, not having to stash it away in your pack until scrounging up enough cash for that identify spell. Often, some skill checks and experimentation will be enough for me to tell you what you've got.

As more houserules and thoughts come up, I will post them here.


----------



## YeOldeAlbatross (Jun 23, 2007)

Hi guys!

Welcome to the OOC thread for Hollow's Last Hope! Please check out the first post carefully, if you haven't already done so. I am more than happy to discuss any questions or concerns you may have about my expectations and rules. Speak now or forever hold your peace, and all that.  

Please get cracking on your character sheets asap, as I expect that the PDF of the adventure will be available soon...I'm hoping Monday. My print copy should arrive next week as well. That means we can get started with this game in a fairly short time, if all the sheets get done quickly. Does anyone think they can't get it done by next Friday, June 29th? Let's call that the tentative deadline.

Any other comments, questions, or concerns? Just let me know!

Here's to a great game! Huzzah!


----------



## YeOldeAlbatross (Jun 23, 2007)

I have started a thread for this game's Rogue's Gallery (link below). Please post your character sheets there as you work on them, so we don't clutter up the OOC thread with them. Thanks!

Hollow's Last Hope Rogues Gallery


----------



## Insight (Jun 23, 2007)

Should I go ahead and use the UA options I posted for Hakkara, or should I repost them here so you can take a look and decide?


----------



## YeOldeAlbatross (Jun 23, 2007)

Insight said:
			
		

> Should I go ahead and use the UA options I posted for Hakkara, or should I repost them here so you can take a look and decide?



You can use those UA variants; I approved Hakkara under the assumption that you would. Since they are available in the SRD, there is no need to repost them. Have at it.


----------



## Azgulor (Jun 23, 2007)

Thanks for including me in the game!  I'll be working up the character sheet this weekend.

Really looking forward to the game.

Thanks,

Azgulor


----------



## Nazhkandrias (Jun 23, 2007)

Indeed, I am grateful that you accepted me, as well. I already have most of Jebbo's sheet done, I should have it in the RG in a day or so. Well, happy adventuring, everybody!


----------



## Nazhkandrias (Jun 24, 2007)

Oh, and as a quick question for Voadam: when you say that your class is the Dragon Adept, you mean the Dragonfire Adept from Dragon Magic, right? Just making sure that it isn't some sort of variant class, that's all.


----------



## YeOldeAlbatross (Jun 24, 2007)

Nazhkandrias said:
			
		

> Oh, and as a quick question for Voadam: when you say that your class is the Dragon Adept, you mean the Dragonfire Adept from Dragon Magic, right? Just making sure that it isn't some sort of variant class, that's all.



Nazh, my understanding is that he will be playing a Dragonfire Adept, yes. (That's what I had in mind when considering the character's role in the party, anyway). We'll allow Voadam to clarify for certain, however.


----------



## hero4hire (Jun 24, 2007)

Awesome! Thanks for giving me the opportunity to play. I was actually a bit surprised given the competition. 

From everything I have seen of the Paizo stuff this should be a great game. 

I will probably be able to get my sheet completed by tomorrow night.


----------



## YeOldeAlbatross (Jun 24, 2007)

It's good to see some character sheets under way over on the Rogue's Gallery.   

I'd appreciate it you all could let me know when your character's sheet is 100% finished, so I can then review it for final approval. Thanks!


----------



## Insight (Jun 24, 2007)

Hakkara is complete.


----------



## Nazhkandrias (Jun 24, 2007)

OK, I've posted the rough draft of Jebbo. I'm still looking for a picture, and I have to fill in a few personal details about him, but game stats and mechanics-wise, he's totally ready for play.


----------



## YeOldeAlbatross (Jun 24, 2007)

*Insight*,

Having looked over Hakkara's sheet, I noticed that she was shorted 4 skill points (the bonus for being human most likely). She should have 20 total.

That's the only problem I can find. Once you assign the additional skill points, she will be approved to start play.


----------



## YeOldeAlbatross (Jun 25, 2007)

*Nazhkandrias*,

Having looked over Jebbo's character sheet, I note the following:

**I think he should only get 2 zero level spells per day. High ability scores don't allow for bonus zero level spells. He will qualify for the bonus once he has access to first level spells.

**By my math, it appears that Jebbo was shorted 5 gold pieces. I'm willing to concede that I could be wrong, but I'm inviting you to add the other 5 gold to his money.

That's all I see that appears to be an issue. Please address these small revisions, and then Jebbo will be approved for play! 

Oh, and I wanted to mention that the notes about Jebbo's weapons are very cool. Nice little role-playing details, there, and much appreciated.


----------



## Nazhkandrias (Jun 25, 2007)

YeOldeAlbatross said:
			
		

> **I think he should only get 2 zero level spells per day. High ability scores don't allow for bonus zero level spells. He will qualify for the bonus once he has access to first level spells.



Oops, my mistake! And one that I keep on making, at that. My brain could never really wrap itself around that little quirk in the rules, I guess I never really got used to it. Thanks for pointing that out! I'll correct it immediately.



			
				YeOldeAlbatross said:
			
		

> **By my math, it appears that Jebbo was shorted 5 gold pieces. I'm willing to concede that I could be wrong, but I'm inviting you to add the other 5 gold to his money.



Actually, I think that we're BOTH wrong. After a brief recalculation, I think that Jebbo is over the 160 gp max for Bards by a little. Everything should have cost him 160 gp, 7 sp, and 5 cp. That puts me roughly 4 gp over the limit! Is this an ignorable amount (meaning that I won't have to rework his equipment list), or should I rework his equipment list to fit? But, math isn't my subject, so if I'm wrong AGAIN, please, somebody correct me!



			
				YeOldeAlbatross said:
			
		

> Oh, and I wanted to mention that the notes about Jebbo's weapons are very cool. Nice little role-playing details, there, and much appreciated.



Thanks for noticing! I love adding in the little details, it makes the character so much more believable. In addition to that, it's nice when the enemy knows PRECISELY what is being driven into their skull!  Be sure to check back on the dagger descriptions - that's only a rough draft. I'm considering giving brief details on every one of his six daggers (too much free time). Once the game starts off, expect him to swap out daggers with somebody whenever he has the opportunity. I'll update the descriptions whenever he swaps one out - it's going to be a constantly changing detail.

On the subject of the daggers, an interesting idea to me is to have him collect daggers made from various materials - in addition to adamantine, alchemical silver, cold iron, and mithral, what sort of materials are you allowing? And if you ever throw a monster using any sort of knife at us, be prepared for Jebbo to ask for details about it during the looting. It's his thang. 

Finally, I found the PERFECT portrait for Jebbo. I posted it, I hope you like it! Sorry it isn't in color, but it was just too good to pass up. I usually don't bother with PC portraits, but MAN, it feels great to find one that just fits the character like a glove! Oh, and I like Jared and Hakkara's portraits, as well. hero4hire, the moment you described Hakkara, the Frenzied Berserker jumped to mind. For a good reason, I guess!


----------



## Insight (Jun 25, 2007)

YeOldeAlbatross said:
			
		

> *Insight*,
> 
> Having looked over Hakkara's sheet, I noticed that she was shorted 4 skill points (the bonus for being human most likely). She should have 20 total.
> 
> That's the only problem I can find. Once you assign the additional skill points, she will be approved to start play.




Updated.


----------



## Insight (Jun 25, 2007)

Nazhkandrias said:
			
		

> the moment you described Hakkara, the Frenzied Berserker jumped to mind. For a good reason, I guess!




Yeah, I spent way too long looking for a portrait, only to be flipping thru Complete Warrior and seeing that picture.


----------



## YeOldeAlbatross (Jun 25, 2007)

Insight, with Hakkara's skill allotment fixed, she is all set to start play! Good job.


----------



## YeOldeAlbatross (Jun 25, 2007)

Nazhkandrias said:
			
		

> Actually, I think that we're BOTH wrong. After a brief recalculation, I think that Jebbo is over the 160 gp max for Bards by a little. Everything should have cost him 160 gp, 7 sp, and 5 cp. That puts me roughly 4 gp over the limit! Is this an ignorable amount (meaning that I won't have to rework his equipment list), or should I rework his equipment list to fit? But, math isn't my subject, so if I'm wrong AGAIN, please, somebody correct me!



Eh, you know, for this minor discrepancy, it's not worth getting bogged down over. Tell you what, let's just leave his equipment list and money as it stands now, and call it good. The nuts and bolts of Jebbo's sheet are approved for play, although I would still like to see that description and background finished up.



			
				Nazhkandrias said:
			
		

> Thanks for noticing! I love adding in the little details, it makes the character so much more believable. In addition to that, it's nice when the enemy knows PRECISELY what is being driven into their skull!  Be sure to check back on the dagger descriptions - that's only a rough draft. I'm considering giving brief details on every one of his six daggers (too much free time). Once the game starts off, expect him to swap out daggers with somebody whenever he has the opportunity. I'll update the descriptions whenever he swaps one out - it's going to be a constantly changing detail.
> 
> On the subject of the daggers, an interesting idea to me is to have him collect daggers made from various materials - in addition to adamantine, alchemical silver, cold iron, and mithral, what sort of materials are you allowing? And if you ever throw a monster using any sort of knife at us, be prepared for Jebbo to ask for details about it during the looting. It's his thang.



Okay, I'll try to be prepared to offer some unique details of any daggers or knives collected over the course of the adventure. Fair warning, right? 

As for materials available...well, sure, the SRD options you listed are all feasible. I'd say any others that might have popped up in various WotC sourcebooks are also fair game. To be honest, however, I can't think of what might be out there off the top of my head. I'm open to suggestions or reminders, though.



			
				Nazhkandrias said:
			
		

> Finally, I found the PERFECT portrait for Jebbo. I posted it, I hope you like it! Sorry it isn't in color, but it was just too good to pass up. I usually don't bother with PC portraits, but MAN, it feels great to find one that just fits the character like a glove! Oh, and I like Jared and Hakkara's portraits, as well. hero4hire, the moment you described Hakkara, the Frenzied Berserker jumped to mind. For a good reason, I guess!



It's a good portrait, indeed. In fact, the three that have been posted are all very nice choices. I hope Azgulor and Voadam will be able to follow suit as well.


----------



## hero4hire (Jun 25, 2007)

I believe Jared is complete. I used a javascript generator which in the end ended up being more a pain then it was worth when I wanted to alter him.

Not in love with the format either so I  prolly will change it eventually, but all the info is there.


----------



## Nazhkandrias (Jun 25, 2007)

OK, Jebbo's stats are done, and I added in some more personal details (dagger info included). All that's left is his personality (which I might actually get in tonight) and his history (which I'll have up by tomorrow).

I must say, I'm going to have fun with Jebbo. A bit of a departure from my usual PbP characters (Felix Stauf, from the now dead Sundered Skies: misfortunate, self-loathing Hexblade, intentionally killed father and accidentally killed mother; and Novhilion Wraithblood, from the lively and fun No Hero's Welcome: spooky, outcast Elven Necromancer with a massive physical deformity and a cunning mind), but I enjoy trying new things. I'm interested in seeing how he'll interact with the other characters - he might bring some much-needed cheer, but I doubt that anybody's going to want to listen about the time he broke his father's rocking chair in the middle of a battle! 

UPDATE: Personality is in. All that's left is his history (I'll have fun with that part), and he'll be done and ready to set out on the road! Here's to a great game! *Raises mug of root beer* Cheers!


----------



## Voadam (Jun 25, 2007)

Nazhkandrias said:
			
		

> Oh, and as a quick question for Voadam: when you say that your class is the Dragon Adept, you mean the Dragonfire Adept from Dragon Magic, right? Just making sure that it isn't some sort of variant class, that's all.




Yep, the web preview of it actually as I don't own the book.

A quick question, does anybody here own the book? The preview is pretty complete, but there are a few little details it does not provide, like what the 1st level bonus feat Dragontouched does.


----------



## YeOldeAlbatross (Jun 25, 2007)

Voadam said:
			
		

> Yep, the web preview of it actually as I don't own the book.
> 
> A quick question, does anybody here own the book? The preview is pretty complete, but there are a few little details it does not provide, like what the 1st level bonus feat Dragontouched does.



I do not, unfortunately.


----------



## Insight (Jun 25, 2007)

Voadam said:
			
		

> Yep, the web preview of it actually as I don't own the book.
> 
> A quick question, does anybody here own the book? The preview is pretty complete, but there are a few little details it does not provide, like what the 1st level bonus feat Dragontouched does.




I've got Races of the Dragon at home.  I'll post the pertinent details later on today.

OOPS NM Dragon Magic.  Don't have that one.


----------



## Voadam (Jun 25, 2007)

I started a thread in the rules forum which provided some details.

http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?t=199853


----------



## YeOldeAlbatross (Jun 25, 2007)

Voadam said:
			
		

> I started a thread in the rules forum which provided some details.
> 
> http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?t=199853



Ah, the rules forum...always a good place to go for help.


----------



## Nazhkandrias (Jun 25, 2007)

Hmm, you might be in a little bit of trouble, Voadam, since I'm not sure if the web preview provides specific enough details to make use of the invocations, the backbone of the class... I REALLY hate the OGL and the OGC rules...


----------



## Insight (Jun 25, 2007)

If there's something in Races of the Dragon or the Draconomicon (books I own) which might suit your purposes, I'd be happy to provide specific rules details to help you complete your character.  I just don't own Dragon Magic, and don't plan to buy it any time soon, if ever.


----------



## YeOldeAlbatross (Jun 25, 2007)

I just downloaded the PDF of the adventure over at Paizo's site.

I'm stoked!


----------



## YeOldeAlbatross (Jun 25, 2007)

Voadam,

If you feel the need to modify your character class due to lack of access to the book, I have no problem with that. I would prefer that any new character idea you create would fill a similar role in the party, however.

I'm not saying you should do this, but it is an option if you want.


----------



## Voadam (Jun 25, 2007)

The invocations are mostly like the warlock ones which can be found online at www.crystalkeep.com .

The one I'm thinking of taking is the invocation that gives detect magic and ID of magic items. The other least invocations are the darkvision and see invisibility one, and I was a little tempted by the gust of wind that does 1 fire point of damage per adept level.

If you are comfortable going off the given chart I am as well. I think there is enough to work from.

I really like the no tracking nature of the class' resource management, particularly for a pbp game.

I would prefer to stick with this class, but I am willing to change to another blaster type if you as DM are not comfortable with this.


----------



## YeOldeAlbatross (Jun 25, 2007)

Voadam said:
			
		

> The invocations are mostly like the warlock ones which can be found online at www.crystalkeep.com .
> 
> The one I'm thinking of taking is the invocation that gives detect magic and ID of magic items. The other least invocations are the darkvision and see invisibility one, and I was a little tempted by the gust of wind that does 1 fire point of damage per adept level.
> 
> ...



It's no problem, I am comfortable with the class. It seems like there should be enough to draw on from the web to make a go of it. I just was offering you an alternative in case you were having second thoughts. Carry on sir!


----------



## Nazhkandrias (Jun 25, 2007)

Ah, god, I LOVE the Crystalkeep site. It's saved me so much money! I loathe the idea of buying a book with only ONE useful thing in it (AKA most of the WoTC D&D books). But, I live near a Borders, and they have Dragon Magic (and a billion other D&D books). If you have any questions about the specific Invocations or class features, I could always go over there, pick up the book, and pen down any relevant information for you. It's what I usually do...


----------



## hero4hire (Jun 25, 2007)

I have Dragon Magic. I can give you some details. I *know* the invocations are somewhat different. But it will have to wait until at least tomorrow.


----------



## YeOldeAlbatross (Jun 26, 2007)

hero4hire,

I have gone over Jared's character sheet, and I just noted a couple of issues....

**His move speed should be 20', the maximum allowable when wearing scale armor.

**His sling damage should be 1d4+2, allowing for his STR bonus.

Yeah, that's all I can see. With those minor fixes, he'll be good to go.


----------



## YeOldeAlbatross (Jun 26, 2007)

Nazh and Hero, I appreciate your willingness to assist with Voadam's Dragonfire Adept. With the various resources available to this group, I'm sure he'll be able to run the character without any problem.   

Speaking of characters: Azgulor and Voadam, I hope you'll be able to complete your character sheets soon. I've had some time to look over the adventure, and it looks like a fun one. There really is little reason we can't get started right away once all the character sheets are completed. I don't mean to rush you guys, but I am excited about starting the game.

Now, let's talk character backgrounds. The adventure begins is the small logging town of Falcon's Hollow. The PCs could be travellers newly arrived in town, such as with a merchant caravan. Alternatively, they could be natives of Falcon's Hollow. Or, we could have a mix between the two. Native characters could know each other already, or could be introduced at the beginning of the adventure. I'll leave each of you to decide what route to take as the backgrounds go. Just make sure that your character is in Falcon's Hollow with some time on his/her hands. I'm open for discussing ideas if you want to, also.

Here's hoping we can get started very soon!    I'm looking forward to it.


----------



## YeOldeAlbatross (Jun 26, 2007)

Nazhkandrias,

I just remembered, I had one other question about Jebbo's character sheet. I was going to ask earlier, but forgot.

You have his Grapple mod listed at -5, but I think it should only be -4, due to his size. A typo maybe?

It's only a small nit to pick, I know, but I like to be thorough.


----------



## hero4hire (Jun 26, 2007)

YeOldeAlbatross said:
			
		

> hero4hire,
> 
> I have gone over Jared's character sheet, and I just noted a couple of issues....
> 
> ...




Ooops, sorry at the last moment I switched his armor from chain shirt to scale to better fit the picture. 

I wasn't sure if str was allowed with slings for some strange reason...


----------



## Nazhkandrias (Jun 26, 2007)

YeOldeAlbatross said:
			
		

> You have his Grapple mod listed at -5, but I think it should only be -4, due to his size. A typo maybe?



Yeah, just a minor typo. I'll fix that immediately. OK, as for background, shouldn't be too hard to fit in. Jebbo jumps from town to town as he sees fit, Falcon's Hollow was probably the closest destination, that's all.

Now, concerning background, I'll have it up tomorrow, at the latest. Probably not today, as I'll be on a plane for most of it, and jet-lagged for the rest. Still, looking forward to this adventure! Should be quite fun!


----------



## Insight (Jun 26, 2007)

YeOldeAlbatross said:
			
		

> Now, let's talk character backgrounds. The adventure begins is the small logging town of Falcon's Hollow. The PCs could be travellers newly arrived in town, such as with a merchant caravan. Alternatively, they could be natives of Falcon's Hollow. Or, we could have a mix between the two. Native characters could know each other already, or could be introduced at the beginning of the adventure. I'll leave each of you to decide what route to take as the backgrounds go. Just make sure that your character is in Falcon's Hollow with some time on his/her hands. I'm open for discussing ideas if you want to, also.




Hakkara's background would pretty much fit with the "travellers newly arrived in town", probably as a guard for a merchant caravan.  It was a merchant caravan that was to continue past Falcon's Hollow, but Hakkara didn't care for a few merchants who made... certain suggestions... and didn't wish to continue.  She has that problem sometimes.  Anyway, Hakkara is nearly broke and really doesn't want to hang around this small town much longer.

I'll update her RG entry with this info.



> Here's hoping we can get started very soon!    I'm looking forward to it.




Me too.  Let's get going, people!


----------



## YeOldeAlbatross (Jun 26, 2007)

Hi guys,

I have received my print copy of Hollow's Last Hope (in addition to the PDF), and I've had the chance to read through the whole module now. The verdict?

It's cool! Really cool.    Lots of nice little touches that show a lot of thought and care went into the making of this product. I'm really excited about running it for you all.

I'm hoping that everyone is on pace to have character sheets and backgrounds finalized by Friday. (If anyone is interested in being a native of Falcon's Hollow, just let me know, and I'll give you some limited info about the town).

Of course, with that said, there is no reason we couldn't start sooner, if everybody is ready. Basically, I'm ready to roll...


----------



## Azgulor (Jun 27, 2007)

YeOldeAlbatross said:
			
		

> Speaking of characters: Azgulor and Voadam, I hope you'll be able to complete your character sheets soon. I've had some time to look over the adventure, and it looks like a fun one. There really is little reason we can't get started right away once all the character sheets are completed. I don't mean to rush you guys, but I am excited about starting the game.




Sorry if I'm inadvertently holding things up, but other than my bonus language, I'm not sure what isn't complete with my character sheet.

With regards to that bonus langauge, are there other human languages used in the region besides Common?  If not, what is the most commonly encountered demi-human or humanoid in the region?  Given Cyryn's background, I'm thinking he picked up his bonus language overhearing traveler's in the tavern where his mother worked.

Thanks,

Azgulor


----------



## Azgulor (Jun 27, 2007)

Cyryn will be a recent arrival in the area, having passed himself off as a caravan guard.  Having grown bored with that, he's stayed while the caravan moved on, and is in search of adventure...

...or at least a break from the boredom of guard duty.

Azgulor


----------



## Voadam (Jun 27, 2007)

Loricallior is up.


----------



## YeOldeAlbatross (Jun 27, 2007)

Azgulor said:
			
		

> Sorry if I'm inadvertently holding things up, but other than my bonus language, I'm not sure what isn't complete with my character sheet.



Ack, sorry. I was kind of just waiting for a post from you that said 'I'm done' or the like before reviewing the sheet. If you posted such earlier and I missed it, I apologize.   

Thanks for letting me know what's up! I'll review Cyryn shortly. Thanks!


----------



## YeOldeAlbatross (Jun 27, 2007)

Voadam said:
			
		

> Loricallior is up.



Outstanding! Thanks Voadam. I will review Loricallior shortly as well.


----------



## YeOldeAlbatross (Jun 27, 2007)

Azgulor said:
			
		

> With regards to that bonus langauge, are there other human languages used in the region besides Common?  If not, what is the most commonly encountered demi-human or humanoid in the region?  Given Cyryn's background, I'm thinking he picked up his bonus language overhearing traveler's in the tavern where his mother worked.



Well, my knowledge of the setting is still very limited, because the amount of material released for the setting is very limited. From what I've seen, though, I'd suggest Dwarven as a good option.


----------



## YeOldeAlbatross (Jun 27, 2007)

Hero4hire, I know that I already approved Jared's sheet and all...

...but...

Could you be so kind as to review his equipment list and re-calculate the value of his stuff? He should have 200 gp worth of equipment, and I think he is in excess of that amount by something close to 30 gold. Would you mind double checking? Thanks!

Sorry I didn't notice this before!


----------



## YeOldeAlbatross (Jun 27, 2007)

Azgulor,

Just a couple of points to mention about Cyryn's sheet. 

**His intiative total should be +7 (+3 dex mod and +4 from Imp. Init.)

**It looks like you only spent 35 of Cyryn's available 36 skill points.

And of course, he's entitled to know one more language, as you've stated previously.

That looks like it for him! A couple minor fixes, and he'll be ready to begin!


----------



## YeOldeAlbatross (Jun 27, 2007)

Voadam,

Loricallior looks good. I really can't see anything there that needs to be changed, except I do have one question. Did you give him an alignment? I didn't see one on his sheet.

Other than that, he's ready to begin play.


----------



## YeOldeAlbatross (Jun 27, 2007)

Can one of you guys with access to Dragon Magic check out the least invocation Magic Insight in a little more detail for me? How exactly do the detection and identifying abilites work? Are they just like the spells Detect Magic and Identify? Any special restrictions or limitations?

Thanks gents! I appreciate the help!


----------



## YeOldeAlbatross (Jun 27, 2007)

Well, if you haven't seen it yet, check out the In Character thread, found here! 

So far, it's just a little information about the town of Falcon's Hollow, including a regional map (badly butchered with MS Paint, sorry about that!) As the game progresses, that first post will grow with graphics, maps, handouts, NPC bios, etc., being added.

I will work up the introductory In-Character post to come soon (tomorrow most likely) and kick off the game. Please don't post in the IC thread until I do get that introductory post up, okay?

We're on the doorstep, fellows!


----------



## hero4hire (Jun 27, 2007)

YeOldeAlbatross said:
			
		

> Hero4hire, I know that I already approved Jared's sheet and all...
> 
> ...but...
> 
> ...




Sling bullets (group of 10) 1sp
Backpack 2gp
Bedroll 1sp
Candle (10) 1sp
Flint and steel 1gp
Pouch 1gp
Rations (2 day) 1gp
Waterskins 1gp
Holy symbol (wooden) 1gp
Spell component pouch 5gp
Everburning Torch 110gp
Morningstar [1d8+2, crit x2, 6 lb, one-handed, bludgeoning and piercing] 8gp
Dagger [1d4+2, crit 19-20, range inc. 10 ft., 1 lb, one-handed, slashing or piercing] 2gp
Sling [1d4+2, crit x2, range inc. 50 ft., 0 lb, bludgeoning]
Scale Mail [light; +4 AC; max dex +3; check penalty -4; 25 lb.] 50gp
Heavy Wooden Shield [+2 AC; check penalty -2; 10 lb.] 7gp

So that is 189.3 gold? Did I miss something?


----------



## hero4hire (Jun 27, 2007)

YeOldeAlbatross said:
			
		

> Can one of you guys with access to Dragon Magic check out the least invocation Magic Insight in a little more detail for me? How exactly do the detection and identifying abilites work? Are they just like the spells Detect Magic and Identify? Any special restrictions or limitations?
> 
> Thanks gents! I appreciate the help!




*Magic Insight*
Least; 2cd

You can use Detect Magic as per the spell. While the invocation is active you can end the invocation as a full round action to determine all the properties of a handled item as per Identify but with no material components requires.


----------



## YeOldeAlbatross (Jun 27, 2007)

hero4hire said:
			
		

> *Magic Insight*
> Least; 2cd
> 
> You can use Detect Magic as per the spell. While the invocation is active you can end the invocation as a full round action to determine all the properties of a handled item as per Identify but with no material components requires.



Thank you! What does '2cd' mean?


----------



## YeOldeAlbatross (Jun 27, 2007)

hero4hire said:
			
		

> So that is 189.3 gold? Did I miss something?



Hmm, for some reason I had Jared down with a silver holy symbol, rather than a wooden one. Changing it to wood, and recalculating, everything looks fine now. Sorry about that.


----------



## Voadam (Jun 27, 2007)

hero4hire said:
			
		

> *Magic Insight*
> Least; 2cd
> 
> You can use Detect Magic as per the spell. While the invocation is active you can end the invocation as a full round action to determine all the properties of a handled item as per Identify but with no material components requires.




Much appreciated.


----------



## Voadam (Jun 27, 2007)

YeOldeAlbatross said:
			
		

> Voadam,
> 
> Loricallior looks good. I really can't see anything there that needs to be changed, except I do have one question. Did you give him an alignment? I didn't see one on his sheet.
> 
> Other than that, he's ready to begin play.



We're using alignment?  

I did forget to put it up, CG for a heroic elven travelling adventurer. Will update the sheet.


----------



## YeOldeAlbatross (Jun 27, 2007)

Voadam said:
			
		

> Much appreciated.



Voadam, would you mind copying that summary of the Magic Insight invocation over to Loricallior's character sheet? It will make it easier to refer to later. Thanks!


----------



## Voadam (Jun 27, 2007)

YeOldeAlbatross said:
			
		

> Voadam, would you mind copying that summary of the Magic Insight invocation over to Loricallior's character sheet? It will make it easier to refer to later. Thanks!




Done.


----------



## YeOldeAlbatross (Jun 27, 2007)

Thanks to a timely blog over at Paizo's website, I have been able to update the first post on the in character thread with more detail about Falcon's Hollow...specifically, a map of the town proper, and some information about selected locations in town. Please check it out!


----------



## Insight (Jun 27, 2007)

Hakkara will spend the majority of her time in Falcon's Hollow at the much-maligned Sitting Duck.


----------



## YeOldeAlbatross (Jun 27, 2007)

Insight said:
			
		

> Hakkara will spend the majority of her time in Falcon's Hollow at the much-maligned Sitting Duck.



I imagine she won't be the only one...


----------



## hero4hire (Jun 27, 2007)

YeOldeAlbatross said:
			
		

> Thank you! What does '2cd' mean?




Evidently in Second grade my Teacher was mentally challenged and taught me that the abbreviation for 'second' was '2cd' while most of the population uses '2nd'.

Why? I dont know, but it is 30 years later and I still cant break it....  

In the invocation's case it means it is equivalent to second level for DC at metamagic..etc.


----------



## hero4hire (Jun 27, 2007)

> Originally Posted by YeOldeAlbatross
> Now, let's talk character backgrounds. The adventure begins is the small logging town of Falcon's Hollow. The PCs could be travellers newly arrived in town, such as with a merchant caravan. Alternatively, they could be natives of Falcon's Hollow. Or, we could have a mix between the two. Native characters could know each other already, or could be introduced at the beginning of the adventure. I'll leave each of you to decide what route to take as the backgrounds go. Just make sure that your character is in Falcon's Hollow with some time on his/her hands. I'm open for discussing ideas if you want to, also.




As a young acolyte, Jared is travelling the countryside doing missionary work and providing healing to those who need it. He either wants to do enough good deeds to be assigned his own Church or find enough fortune (through adventuring) to build his own Church one day.


----------



## Azgulor (Jun 28, 2007)

YeOldeAlbatross said:
			
		

> Azgulor,
> 
> Just a couple of points to mention about Cyryn's sheet.
> 
> ...




Thanks for the catch on Initiative and Skill points.  I've updated Cyryn's sheet with the correct initiative.  Put an additional rank in Sense Motive.  Took your suggestion and went with Dwarvish.

I think I'm ready to roll when you are!  Can't wait.

Azgulor


----------



## hero4hire (Jun 28, 2007)

YeOldeAlbatross said:
			
		

> Hmm, for some reason I had Jared down with a silver holy symbol, rather than a wooden one. Changing it to wood, and recalculating, everything looks fine now. Sorry about that.




It was silver at one point but switched back to wooden. No apologies necessary


----------



## YeOldeAlbatross (Jun 28, 2007)

And let the game begin! The introductory post is up over on the In Character thread!   

I've also added a little more about Falcon's Hollow to the first post over there, notably the names of a few important figures in the town. Make sure you look that all over as well.

Have fun!


----------



## YeOldeAlbatross (Jun 28, 2007)

Umm, Hellrazor111, you seem to have posted mistakenly. The character of Cyryn belongs to someone else, and you haven't been selected to play in this game. Strange...

Players, please just disregard that erroneous post on the IC thread. I'll see about having it removed by a mod.


----------



## Piratecat (Jun 28, 2007)

The posts are removed, and I dropped Hellrazor an email. Please let Brother Shatterstone or any mod know if there are any further issues.


----------



## Insight (Jun 28, 2007)

I've edited Hakkara's actions in response to having that erroneous post removed.


----------



## Nazhkandrias (Jun 28, 2007)

OK, sorry it took so long to finish the sheet! I've been very busy settling back into home, unpacking and the like, and I haven't had a ton of time. But, all is well. I have the Background & History section done, and I'll get an introductory post up soon.


----------



## YeOldeAlbatross (Jun 29, 2007)

Piratecat said:
			
		

> The posts are removed, and I dropped Hellrazor an email. Please let Brother Shatterstone or any mod know if there are any further issues.



Thank you so much Piratecat!


----------



## YeOldeAlbatross (Jun 29, 2007)

Nazhkandrias said:
			
		

> OK, sorry it took so long to finish the sheet! I've been very busy settling back into home, unpacking and the like, and I haven't had a ton of time. But, all is well. I have the Background & History section done, and I'll get an introductory post up soon.



No problem, Nazh, I knew you were traveling and would get up to speed in short order!


----------



## YeOldeAlbatross (Jun 29, 2007)

Insight said:
			
		

> I've edited Hakkara's actions in response to having that erroneous post removed.



Thank you Insight!


----------



## Nazhkandrias (Jun 29, 2007)

Well, my first post is up. And yes, that is what passes for a Southern drawl. I've always wanted to type with an accent, so sue me.  Sorry if his intro seems a little abrupt, it's his nature. Whoever brings up something that he has a story for, gets a story, whether he knows them or not! I await to see what kind of reaction Jebbo, the jolly Storyteller, gets from the fierce Barbarian and the wielder of Draconic magic.


----------



## YeOldeAlbatross (Jun 29, 2007)

Hero4Hire, would you mind putting Jared's dialogue in color? It just makes the post a bit easier to read.

Also, Insight and Azgulor, it looks like you have chosen the same color. Would one of you mind switching to something different? Thank you!

PS, nice intro posts everyone! It's really a good thing when the distinct personalities of each character are already evident. Well done!


----------



## Nazhkandrias (Jun 29, 2007)

Insight said:
			
		

> OOC: If you're referring to Hakkara, she's at the bar with Cyryn now.



EEEERRRRRGGGGHHH! Dammit, I need to stop posting so late at night... terribly sorry that I missed that detail, I fixed it so I'm only talking to Loricallior. Thanks for just having Hakkara ignore that, Insight, otherwise this would have been a much messier issue... terribly sorry, everybody!


----------



## hero4hire (Jun 29, 2007)

YeOldeAlbatross said:
			
		

> Hero4Hire, would you mind putting Jared's dialogue in color? It just makes the post a bit easier to read.




Hmm, it is in color? Do you mean a different color? is it too dark?
I can try a lighter red.


----------



## YeOldeAlbatross (Jun 30, 2007)

hero4hire said:
			
		

> Hmm, it is in color? Do you mean a different color? is it too dark?
> I can try a lighter red.



Well, by quoting your posts I can see that you do have the dialogue in color...'Bone' to be exact. Unfortunately, at least on my screen, 'Bone' looks exactly the same as white. So, it's like no color at all.   

Could I maybe talk you into switching to a color that's more....colorful?


----------



## hero4hire (Jun 30, 2007)

YeOldeAlbatross said:
			
		

> Well, by quoting your posts I can see that you do have the dialogue in color...'Bone' to be exact. Unfortunately, at least on my screen, 'Bone' looks exactly the same as white. So, it's like no color at all.
> 
> Could I maybe talk you into switching to a color that's more....colorful?




No prob. *Bone* is misnamed for sure since it is a blood-red on my screen. 

I'll find something else and edit.

EDIT: Can you see CRIMSON?


----------



## YeOldeAlbatross (Jun 30, 2007)

hero4hire said:
			
		

> No prob. *Bone* is misnamed for sure since it is a blood-red on my screen.
> 
> I'll find something else and edit.
> 
> EDIT: Can you see CRIMSON?



Crimson shows up very well, and is thematically appropriate for Jared. Thanks, H4H!


----------



## Nazhkandrias (Jun 30, 2007)

Ummm, YeOldeAlbatross? When you said the color was "bone", I think that you were thinking about Voadam, not hero4hire. Just trying to clear up a little misconception, that's all...


----------



## YeOldeAlbatross (Jun 30, 2007)

Nazhkandrias said:
			
		

> Ummm, YeOldeAlbatross? When you said the color was "bone", I think that you were thinking about Voadam, not hero4hire. Just trying to clear up a little misconception, that's all...



H4H was using Bone, but now he's switched to Crimson.

Voadam puts his characters' speech in Bold font, which works well enough, I think. I've lurked around enough to know that Voadam's been doing that for a long time. Far be it from me to ask him to change now.


----------



## YeOldeAlbatross (Jul 1, 2007)

You all have done a good job getting the party started with Hakkara, Cyryn, and Jared. I'm hoping we can get Jebbo and Loricallior some more face time soon as well, so the fivesome can be well and truly formed. If not this weekend, hopefully by Monday.


----------



## Nazhkandrias (Jul 2, 2007)

Sorry that I haven't been very active lately, been a bit busy. I doubt that I'll be able to post today, either. Just have enough time to let you know that!


----------



## Voadam (Jul 2, 2007)

I was away for the weekend, but will be catching up tonight.

And thanks, I find using bold for all my PCs' colors easier to remember and do quickly.


----------



## YeOldeAlbatross (Jul 2, 2007)

Nazhkandrias and Voadam, thank you for letting us know what's going on with you.

Please do both post as soon as possible, as the initial party formation is fairly crucial before moving on to bigger and better things.


----------



## Azgulor (Jul 3, 2007)

Just wanted to let you know I'll be out of town for a few days starting next Monday (7/9).  Hopefully we can get the ball rolling along before then.  Should be the last time I'll be away for quite some time.

Azgulor


----------



## YeOldeAlbatross (Jul 3, 2007)

Azgulor said:
			
		

> Just wanted to let you know I'll be out of town for a few days starting next Monday (7/9).  Hopefully we can get the ball rolling along before then.  Should be the last time I'll be away for quite some time.
> 
> Azgulor



Thanks for letting us know!


----------



## hero4hire (Jul 3, 2007)

My s/o is scheduled for a C-Section July 4th.

I imagine my time online may be a bit less with staying at the hospital for a few days.


----------



## Insight (Jul 3, 2007)

I'm going to be at Origins starting Wednesday, July 4, and won't be posting again until 7-11.


----------



## YeOldeAlbatross (Jul 3, 2007)

If, by the time I get home from work tonight, Nazhkandrias hasn't been able to have Jebbo reply in character, I will NPC some dialogue for him, so we don't stall out.

Looks like a lot of you are busy for the next week or so...I appreciate you all letting me know what's going on.

We may be off to a slower start than I had hoped, but I'll do what I can to keep things moving forward.


----------



## Azgulor (Jul 3, 2007)

hero4hire said:
			
		

> My s/o is scheduled for a C-Section July 4th.
> 
> I imagine my time online may be a bit less with staying at the hospital for a few days.




Congrats and good luck!

Azgulor


----------



## YeOldeAlbatross (Jul 3, 2007)

hero4hire said:
			
		

> My s/o is scheduled for a C-Section July 4th.
> 
> I imagine my time online may be a bit less with staying at the hospital for a few days.



Indeed, my congratulations as well, Hero!


----------



## YeOldeAlbatross (Jul 4, 2007)

Well, I'm home, and no sign of Nazhkandrias, so as promised, I'll NPC some dialogue for Jebbo to try and spur things onward a bit. Coming up shortly...

edit: Okay, my post is up! I'm not sure if Nazh wants Jebbo to sound like such a country bumpkin, but that's my take on a southern drawl. I've left it to Loricallior to approach the other three adventurers, and Jebbo will follow the elf's lead. Press on, gentlemen! (Unless you're going to a Con, or delivering a baby, or going out of town...  )


----------



## YeOldeAlbatross (Jul 5, 2007)

With Insight at his con, and Hero4Hire taking care of the family situation (let us know if all is well Hero!) I'll be looking to Voadam and Azgulor to take the pole position and bring this party of five together. I'm sure everyone else will be okay with the course you two set (it seems that a trip to the Herbalist's Shop is the order of the day, as I read the IC discussion...)

Meanwhile...
Nazhkandrias, how goes it with you? Hopefully, you'll be able to rejoin the flow of things soon.


----------



## Nazhkandrias (Jul 5, 2007)

OK, finally back. Our internet has been quite fickle lately, but we switched services (AGAIN), so I'll get something up soon. I'll just play off of what you put up for me, Albatross. Thanks for covering for me! And... hogswoggled? Aww, Albatross, I couldn't be more please with the job you did!


----------



## hero4hire (Jul 5, 2007)

hero4hire said:
			
		

> My s/o is scheduled for a C-Section July 4th.
> 
> I imagine my time online may be a bit less with staying at the hospital for a few days.




*Cadence Liberty* was born at 8:04 am yesterday on July 4th.

She is 8 pounds 12 ounces, 21 inches long. Both Baby and Momma are doing wonderful.

And Dad couldn't be prouder!!!


----------



## Nazhkandrias (Jul 5, 2007)

Congratulations! *Uncorks champaigne* I wish your entire family much happiness! Tell Cadence that Jebbo says "hullo". We trust that you will raise her to be a good little PC?


----------



## YeOldeAlbatross (Jul 5, 2007)

hero4hire said:
			
		

> *Cadence Liberty* was born at 8:04 am yesterday on July 4th.
> 
> She is 8 pounds 12 ounces, 21 inches long. Both Baby and Momma are doing wonderful.
> 
> And Dad couldn't be prouder!!!



What a great name for an Independence Day baby! Congratulations, Hero!

So glad to hear all went well!


----------



## Azgulor (Jul 5, 2007)

Congratulations!  Glad everyone is doing well.

Azgulor


----------



## hero4hire (Jul 6, 2007)

Nazhkandrias said:
			
		

> Congratulations! *Uncorks champaigne* I wish your entire family much happiness! Tell Cadence that Jebbo says "hullo". We trust that you will raise her to be a good little PC?




Definitely! Both her mom and I are Gamers so she is DOOMED!!! *Mwahahahaha!*  

One of our neatest gifts was a baby tee-shirt that says "Size: Small +1 bonus to Armor Class, +1 bonus on attack rolls, +4 bonus on Hide"

Thanks everyone for the congrats I really couldnt be happier.


----------



## Azgulor (Jul 8, 2007)

I just wanted to say I'm really liking how everyone established their character personas so quickly.  I'm really glad to be part of such a good group.   This is only my second play-by-post game, but I also am impressed with the way our DM sets the stage and keeps things moving along.

Thanks, everyone!

Azgulor


----------



## YeOldeAlbatross (Jul 9, 2007)

Azgulor said:
			
		

> I just wanted to say I'm really liking how everyone established their character personas so quickly.  I'm really glad to be part of such a good group.   This is only my second play-by-post game, but I also am impressed with the way our DM sets the stage and keeps things moving along.
> 
> Thanks, everyone!
> 
> Azgulor



Much appreciated, Azgulor! 

I also have enjoyed the role-playing and characterization we've seen so far. I know this is a busy time for a lot of you, but I'll continue to do my best to keep things moving along at a good pace. I'm having fun with this game, let's keep it up!


----------



## Azgulor (Jul 9, 2007)

Cyryn attempts to improve the crowd's disposition with Diplomacy as well.  Hopefully the 'alms' approach will be more successful.

He'll attempt Sense Motive while Jared's (hopefully) distributing the silver.  If I think we've earned enough good will, I'll try and get our group to the front of the line.  If they're still angry, I'll return to the end of the line.


----------



## YeOldeAlbatross (Jul 9, 2007)

I'll hold off on a die roll for Cyryn's Diplomacy check, until we see what hero4hire wants Jared to do.


----------



## Azgulor (Jul 9, 2007)

Sounds good.  Since I don't know if I'll get to post again before heading out of town for a few days, here's how Cyryn will approach things (at least for as long as these suggestions are relevant).

If Jared doesn't pay the crowd, Cyryn grudgingly will.  He'll have to rib the cleric publicly first, however.    

As far as further actions, Cyryn's happy to let Jebbo and Jared take the lead in the discussions with the Apothecary.  (Unless opportunities for monetary compensation are being needlessly overlooked by the pair.)

Cyryn's not satisfied with the bartender's assessment of the situation and the diminished chances of payment.  Cyryn's content to follow the current avenue of investigation, but will be keeping his eyes and ears open to learn more about the greedy powers-that-be.  In the back of his mind, he's considering arranging for 'payment' for him and his new friends if the local power base doesn't pay for their honest work.

As for the personal dynamics of the party, Cyryn will stick with Hakkara in most cases as he views her as the most practical of the group thus far.  (Practical being defined as attractive, a good person to have his back in a fight, and being reasonably willing to follow Cyryn's lead when needed.   ).  Cyryn's aloofness towards Loricallior is just an instinctive reaction from Cyryn's negative feelings towards his absent elven father.  He knows it's not fair to judge the elf on such grounds (especially being a from a culture unlike his father's) and is making a conscious effort to view the elf without the lens of his past.  Jebbo seems agreeable enough, but Cyryn isn't quite sure to make of the likeable halfling with the many knives.  Cyryn's also smart enough to realize he shouldn't rib Jared so much that he makes an enemy as he's a good ally to have and certainly better equipped for a fight than Cyryn.  He'll attempt to refrain from teasing the cleric, unless he puts his foot in his mouth like his attempted line-jumping.

Oh, and try not to kill me off before I get back.    

Thanks, everyone!

Azgulor


----------



## YeOldeAlbatross (Jul 9, 2007)

Azgulor said:
			
		

> Oh, and try not to kill me off before I get back.



Well, quit with all the line jumping and rabble rousing, hmm? No promises...  

Seriously, have a great time...   

YOA


----------



## YeOldeAlbatross (Jul 10, 2007)

I held off on posting this morning, because I hoped Voadam might get a word in from Loricallior.

At any rate, expect an update tonight, in which I resolve the new Diplomacy check, and get you guys into the herbalists shop...one way another.


----------



## Voadam (Jul 10, 2007)

Late, but I got one in today.


----------



## Voadam (Jul 10, 2007)

Looking over the character sheets I was surprised how social skill heavy our group is.


----------



## YeOldeAlbatross (Jul 10, 2007)

Voadam said:
			
		

> Late, but I got one in today.



Nicely done.


----------



## hero4hire (Jul 10, 2007)

Voadam said:
			
		

> Looking over the character sheets I was surprised how social skill heavy our group is.




My initial draft of Jared had more social skills, but I figured that was covered after looking at some other characters drafts.

Besides its been more fun this way.


----------



## Insight (Jul 10, 2007)

All Hakkara has in terms of social skills is Intimidate... unless you count hacking someone's head off a social skill, in which case she's pretty good at that too


----------



## Nazhkandrias (Jul 10, 2007)

Well, I would definitely count decapitation as a VERY social activity. I don't care how many ranks in Diplomacy, Bluff, or Intimidate somebody has, there is NO better way to gently convince somebody to move out of your way then removing their head. It worked on me. 

One thing that I noticed is that we all have good characters. That comes as a surprise to me, since in most of my games, we've had at least one tolerable evil character, and countless slightly shady neutral ones. Well, I suppose that we can look forward to plenty of heroics and feel-good moments!  A feel-good adventure for the whole family!


----------



## Voadam (Jul 10, 2007)

Insight said:
			
		

> All Hakkara has in terms of social skills is Intimidate... unless you count hacking someone's head off a social skill, in which case she's pretty good at that too




My first thought was to get all steely, say "out of the way mortals" and put the fear of elves into them with a demonstration of fire breath. But that's not quite the direction I want to go with a friendly diplomacy oriented elven caster.

Intimidate skill definitely counts for social interactions IMO.


----------



## YeOldeAlbatross (Jul 12, 2007)

As you conclude your discussion with the herbalist, please keep in mind that you still don't know exactly where the locations of the three needed ingredients are. Jared may have been onto something with his idea of seeking additional help...


----------



## Insight (Jul 12, 2007)

YeOldeAlbatross said:
			
		

> As you conclude your discussion with the herbalist, please keep in mind that you still don't know exactly where the locations of the three needed ingredients are. Jared may have been onto something with his idea of seeking additional help...




Hakkara is prone to going off "half-cocked", so keep that in mind.  She is a tempestuous barbarian warrior-maiden after all.

We've got until the morning to do something before the metaphorical train is leaving, so we should have time to find someone that knows where to find some of that stuff is located.


----------



## hero4hire (Jul 13, 2007)

YeOldeAlbatross said:
			
		

> As you conclude your discussion with the herbalist, please keep in mind that you still don't know exactly where the locations of the three needed ingredients are. Jared may have been onto something with his idea of seeking additional help...




Yeah, stumbling through the woods and hoping we find something doesnt sound like a good plan. I am hoping the Lumberers will know some locations. They have been mentioned a lot.
Seems logical they would know the woods.


----------



## YeOldeAlbatross (Jul 13, 2007)

If anybody wants to buy anything in town before setting out (per Nazhkandrias' post), please just let me know. The Goose and Gander carries pretty much any standard adventuring gear you might need at basic PHB prices.

Also, unless anyone presents a contradictory action, I will be assuming that the group will be leaving Falcon's Hollow the morning after the conversation with Laurel (per Insight's post), and will be making for one of the lumber camps, in hopes of conversing with someone well acquainted with the forest of Darkmoon Vale (per hero4hire's post). Again, if you want to do something differently, please just let me know.


----------



## Nazhkandrias (Jul 13, 2007)

Hmm, I think that I should be fine (maybe a bit more food, that's all), but are we bringing any sort of transport? I doubt that the actual ingredients will weigh a thing, but in case we find a monster who happens to have a life-size statue of Orcus, we might need something. Of course, I'm fine roughing it. To tell the truth, I just want somewhere to dump my weighty non-combat stuff, to remove those pesky encumberment penalties.


----------



## hero4hire (Jul 13, 2007)

probably some more food would be in order, despite Hakkara's proclamation that she can feed up all with hunting.


----------



## Insight (Jul 14, 2007)

hero4hire said:
			
		

> probably some more food would be in order, despite Hakkara's proclamation that she can feed up all with hunting.




That's probably wise, because I don't think she can really do it, despite what she said IC.


----------



## hero4hire (Jul 14, 2007)

Insight said:
			
		

> That's probably wise, because I don't think she can really do it, despite what she said IC.




LOL thats okay. I rather like how you are roleplaying her. I wouldnt expect a bada$$ barbarian to say they *cant*.


----------



## YeOldeAlbatross (Jul 14, 2007)

Nazhkandrias said:
			
		

> Hmm, I think that I should be fine (maybe a bit more food, that's all), but are we bringing any sort of transport? I doubt that the actual ingredients will weigh a thing, but in case we find a monster who happens to have a life-size statue of Orcus, we might need something. Of course, I'm fine roughing it. To tell the truth, I just want somewhere to dump my weighty non-combat stuff, to remove those pesky encumberment penalties.



Hakkara does have a pony, don't forget. 

Insight, will Hakkara be bringing her pony along when the group leaves town?


----------



## Insight (Jul 15, 2007)

YeOldeAlbatross said:
			
		

> Hakkara does have a pony, don't forget.
> 
> Insight, will Hakkara be bringing her pony along when the group leaves town?




Oh yeah, of course.  That's why I got the pony!


----------



## YeOldeAlbatross (Jul 15, 2007)

Insight said:
			
		

> Oh yeah, of course.  That's why I got the pony!



There you go, Nazhkandrias, somewhere to dump the life-size statue of Orcus! 

Poor pony...


----------



## Azgulor (Jul 15, 2007)

Hi gang, I'm back from a successful family vacation.  I've caught up on the in-character thread and I'll try to post tomorrow morning or early afternoon.

Glad to see Cyryn's still alive!


----------



## YeOldeAlbatross (Jul 15, 2007)

Azgulor said:
			
		

> Hi gang, I'm back from a successful family vacation.  I've caught up on the in-character thread and I'll try to post tomorrow morning or early afternoon.
> 
> Glad to see Cyryn's still alive!



Yep, he hasn't been thrown to the wolves yet! 

Welcome home, glad you had a good trip.


----------



## hero4hire (Jul 15, 2007)

Jared is good to go now foodwise.

Congrats on a successful family vacation Azgulor!


----------



## YeOldeAlbatross (Jul 15, 2007)

hero4hire said:
			
		

> Jared is good to go now foodwise.
> 
> Congrats on a successful family vacation Azgulor!



Thanks for updating your character sheet, hero. 

On that note, Azgulor, I wanted to remind you that you haven't yet update Cyryn's sheet for the 'donation' given to the sick townsfolk in line outiside the herbalist's shop.


----------



## Azgulor (Jul 15, 2007)

Don't worry.  I haven't forgotten the generosity imposed upon Cyryn!  I'll be updating the sheet today.

As for the In-character thread, was the results of Cyryn's Knowledge-local check conveyed to everyone or do I still need to inform the others?  I wasn't exactly sure where to pick up the thread.

Thanks.


----------



## YeOldeAlbatross (Jul 15, 2007)

Azgulor said:
			
		

> Don't worry.  I haven't forgotten the generosity imposed upon Cyryn!  I'll be updating the sheet today.
> 
> As for the In-character thread, was the results of Cyryn's Knowledge-local check conveyed to everyone or do I still need to inform the others?  I wasn't exactly sure where to pick up the thread.
> 
> Thanks.



I have not presumed that Cyryn informed the others of his Knowledge check results, as I wanted to wait and allow you to role-play that dialogue. In addition, feel free to have Cyryn interject comments on any of the conversation that has taken place over the last week, including parting words for Laurel if you like. 

I am assuming that any preparation to depart the town has been done (or will be done very shortly), and I'm preparing to post the group's departure from Falcon's Holow this evening or tomorrow.


----------



## Azgulor (Jul 15, 2007)

YeOldeAlbatross said:
			
		

> I have not presumed that Cyryn informed the others of his Knowledge check results, as I wanted to wait and allow you to role-play that dialogue. In addition, feel free to have Cyryn interject comments on any of the conversation that has taken place over the last week, including parting words for Laurel if you like.
> 
> I am assuming that any preparation to depart the town has been done (or will be done very shortly), and I'm preparing to post the group's departure from Falcon's Holow this evening or tomorrow.




Ok, I'll post an update a little later with Cyryn letting the others know what he's learned.  Unless my info suggests travels longer than a few days are required (and I would require more rations), Cyryn should be ready to travel.  I would like Cyryn to attempt Gather Information this evening regarding the witch and the locations I've heard about, but that can be handled off-camera if you prefer.  I don't want to be impeding the group's progress.

Cyryn will be ready to go in the morning with the others.


----------



## Azgulor (Jul 16, 2007)

I've updated Cyryn's money.  Let me know if I should reduce it further due to Cyryn's Gather Info efforts.


----------



## YeOldeAlbatross (Jul 16, 2007)

Azgulor said:
			
		

> I've updated Cyryn's money.  Let me know if I should reduce it further due to Cyryn's Gather Info efforts.



Further deductions aren't necessary, Azgulor. Cyryn is charming enough to gather information without always having to resort to bribery.


----------



## Voadam (Jul 16, 2007)

Baba Yaga reference, very cool. Hope it turns out to be true.


----------



## YeOldeAlbatross (Jul 17, 2007)

Voadam said:
			
		

> Baba Yaga reference, very cool. Hope it turns out to be true.



While I won't reveal whether that particular rumor is true or false, I did want to say that I think one of the coolest things about Paizo's new product line is the inclusion of various 'real world' elements of myth and folklore in the adventures. I really like that.


----------



## Nazhkandrias (Jul 17, 2007)

Wow, Loricallior, that would seem more like a call for an Intimidate check for me!


----------



## Voadam (Jul 17, 2007)

Nazhkandrias said:
			
		

> Wow, Loricallior, that would seem more like a call for an Intimidate check for me!




Bare knuckled hard nosed diplomacy?   I'm trying to get him to see its in his interest, that he wants to do this, not threaten him with my fire breath if he doesn't do what I want. His self preservation instinct is involved, but I am not the threat, the disease is. I'm just trying to get him from uncooperative to cooperative.

Intimidate as written is arguably where you are the threat while diplomacy is to convince them so being rough and harsh can still work with diplomacy. I think.


----------



## Insight (Jul 17, 2007)

Voadam said:
			
		

> Bare knuckled hard nosed diplomacy?   I'm trying to get him to see its in his interest, that he wants to do this, not threaten him with my fire breath if he doesn't do what I want. His self preservation instinct is involved, but I am not the threat, the disease is. I'm just trying to get him from uncooperative to cooperative.
> 
> Intimidate as written is arguably where you are the threat while diplomacy is to convince them so being rough and harsh can still work with diplomacy. I think.




If the elf needs aid with Intimidate, Hakkara is more than willing to do her part.


----------



## YeOldeAlbatross (Jul 19, 2007)

Players,

The party will need to spend some nights camping in the forest. What sort of watch order will you employ?


----------



## hero4hire (Jul 19, 2007)

YeOldeAlbatross said:
			
		

> Players,
> 
> The party will need to spend some nights camping in the forest. What sort of watch order will you employ?




I am going to assume Jared prays for spells at the coming dawn everyday. Before or after that is fine with him. Last watch would make sense since he is an early riser.


----------



## Azgulor (Jul 19, 2007)

YeOldeAlbatross said:
			
		

> Players,
> 
> The party will need to spend some nights camping in the forest. What sort of watch order will you employ?




Saw this just after posting in the IC thread.  Cyryn will take one of the middle watches.

Come to think of it, what's the season, and how many hours of daylight/darkness do we have to work with?


----------



## YeOldeAlbatross (Jul 19, 2007)

Azgulor said:
			
		

> Saw this just after posting in the IC thread.  Cyryn will take one of the middle watches.
> 
> Come to think of it, what's the season, and how many hours of daylight/darkness do we have to work with?



It's early summer, think late May/early June. So, think longer days, definitely.


----------



## YeOldeAlbatross (Jul 20, 2007)

Based on what you've posted in and out of character, it seems to me that a potential watch schedule might look something like...

1. Hakkara
2. Loracallior
3. Cyryn
4. Jebbo
5. Jared

Feel free to let me know if you want to go with something different though.


----------



## hero4hire (Jul 20, 2007)

YeOldeAlbatross said:
			
		

> Based on what you've posted in and out of character, it seems to me that a potential watch schedule might look something like...
> 
> 1. Hakkara
> 2. Loracallior
> ...





Looks good!


----------



## Voadam (Jul 20, 2007)

But I need to rest uninterrupted for my spells and can't read the spellbook in the dark. No wait, I'm playing a caster class that can actually participate in being on the watch and is not completely magically messed up by being woken in the night or having my stuff taken, woohoo!


----------



## YeOldeAlbatross (Jul 20, 2007)

So, before I take you further into the woods, I'll need a marching order from you (including Hakkara's pony).

No reason, just asking...


----------



## Insight (Jul 20, 2007)

Hakkara would prefer to be in front, but if we have a scouting type, Hakkara will defer the lead.  So, unless someone objects, Hakkara + Pony would be the front of the wedge marching order


----------



## Voadam (Jul 20, 2007)

Insight said:
			
		

> So, unless someone objects, Hakkara + Pony would be the front of the wedge marching order




King Leonidas shouts from the front "Delta formation!"


----------



## Voadam (Jul 20, 2007)

Loricallior has good spotting skills but no sneaking or melee abilities, so I'm happy to be anywhere.


----------



## Nazhkandrias (Jul 20, 2007)

Hmm, Jebbo has some decent melee ability, but no real perception skills. I'd probably be somewhere around the vanguard. Maybe Loricallior could do the watching for the rear, and if necessary, Jebbo could do the defending if something pops up! He can nail something up to 50 feet away with those daggers, so that's something. Either way, I think that Hakkara should DEFINITELY be in front. Maybe something like this?...

1. Hakkara (most melee-capable)
2. Jared (also melee-capable)
3. Pony (middle so we can protect supplies)
4. Loricallior (good perception, to protect pony and supplies)
5. Cyryn (good perception skills, OK melee)
6. Jebbo (decent melee)


----------



## Azgulor (Jul 20, 2007)

As an alternative watch schedule, I'd like to suggest the following:
1st watch - Hakkara
2nd watch - Cyryn & Jebbo
3rd watch - Loricallior & Jared

or 
1: Hakkara
2: Loricallior & Cyryn
3: Jebbo & Jared

My reasoning being:
5 watches is too many.  Also, if a single sentry is silenced, everyone is screwed.
Days are longer so fewer hours to cover at night
Someone may not turn in right away so Hakkara might have some aid during the first watch
The PCs with low-light vision cover the darkest periods of the night
Allows Jared to spend the last part of his watch preparing his daily spells

Opinions?


As to the marching order, Cyryn can double as a decent scout so I can be moved out to the front as needed.  He's definitely not a front-line fighter, however.


----------



## Insight (Jul 20, 2007)

I have no opinion on the "marching order" other than to point out that, since we are outdoors, there's no good reason for us to be single file.  We can spread out pretty far if we want.  That said, someone should take point, and the sneaky folks are best suited for that duty.


----------



## hero4hire (Jul 20, 2007)

I assume Jared and Jebbo will be often towards the rear as they are the slowest walkers. Besides point, unless we get into a dungeon I dont see a need for a rigid marching order.


----------



## Azgulor (Jul 21, 2007)

I hereby claim the distinguished prize of "First to be Beat Upon by the DM".


----------



## YeOldeAlbatross (Jul 21, 2007)

Azgulor said:
			
		

> I hereby claim the distinguished prize of "First to be Beat Upon by the DM".



Congratulations!!!!


----------



## hero4hire (Jul 22, 2007)

Nasty nasty fall. Kinda suspected it OoC, but didnt feel right IC to have the cleric advise the rogue.


----------



## YeOldeAlbatross (Jul 22, 2007)

Insight said:
			
		

> OOC: Yeah, we're putting the Rogue out front.  Search check every 5ft til we get there.  Take 20 of course



Okay, let's see how the story ends....

"A year later, the party marches triumphantly back into Falcon's Hollow, only to find that the entire populace of the town has been wiped out by the plague. Their vengeful ghosts haunt you forever. The End."


----------



## Azgulor (Jul 23, 2007)

YeOldeAlbatross said:
			
		

> Okay, let's see how the story ends....
> 
> "A year later, the party marches triumphantly back into Falcon's Hollow, only to find that the entire populace of the town has been wiped out by the plague. Their vengeful ghosts haunt you forever. The End."




Careful, now.  If it keeps me from falling into more pits I just might be able to live with that ending...


----------



## YeOldeAlbatross (Jul 23, 2007)

*Experience!*

Each PC earns 60 experience points for overcoming the pit trap!  

(even though Cyryn sort of did all the work...)


----------



## YeOldeAlbatross (Jul 23, 2007)

hero4hire,

What spell did Jared burn to cast his CLW on Cyryn?


----------



## hero4hire (Jul 23, 2007)

YeOldeAlbatross said:
			
		

> hero4hire,
> 
> What spell did Jared burn to cast his CLW on Cyryn?




Sorry forgot to mark that, _Shield of Faith_


----------



## YeOldeAlbatross (Jul 26, 2007)

Guys,

I need to let you know that I'll be moving this weekend, so that's going to mean no internet for a few days. I'll be unplugging the computer after Friday morning, and then I'll be back sometime next week...depends on when the internet gets hooked up at the new place. Hopefully, sometime around the middle of the week.

FYI,
YOA


----------



## Nazhkandrias (Jul 26, 2007)

Good luck with the move! I'll post right after you put something down for the unknown attacker.


----------



## Azgulor (Jul 27, 2007)

I didn't want to post this in the IC thread as everyone hasn't posted yet.

If Hakkara's attacker is in range, Cyryn will hurl his spear at him on his next turn.


----------



## YeOldeAlbatross (Jul 27, 2007)

Azgulor said:
			
		

> I didn't want to post this in the IC thread as everyone hasn't posted yet.
> 
> If Hakkara's attacker is in range, Cyryn will hurl his spear at him on his next turn.



Az, you (along with hero and Insight) can go ahead and post your intended actions for Round 2 In Character, if you wish. They will not resolve until after Jebbo and Loricallior's actions, of course, but if you have a good idea now of what you want to do, you don't have to wait.


----------



## Voadam (Jul 27, 2007)

Not sure how far away Loricallior is from the hobgoblin or Hakara but I figure he was at least within 60' of the stand.

I'm also not sure if Loricallior's commands get a diplomacy check, if so then +4


----------



## YeOldeAlbatross (Jul 31, 2007)

Hi guys,

I'm sorry for vanishing without a goodbye, but the cable company cut off my internet service sooner than anticipated. I'm on a borrowed connection right now, but I hope to have home net access again in a few days. The move went very smoothly, but unpacking and arranging things takes some time.

Having said that, I may be able to advance things in the present combat situation tomorrow. Here's to hoping!


----------



## Voadam (Jul 31, 2007)

Having a multilingual diplomatic shaman character is fun. Good thing talking can be done anytime as I wait for Loricallior's turn to come around again.


----------



## YeOldeAlbatross (Aug 4, 2007)

I want to thank you all for rolling through this combat without a map. The module did not provide one, and what with the packing and move, I didn't have time to make one. In the future, I fully intend to provide one for combats, which will make it easier for you.


----------



## Voadam (Aug 6, 2007)

All, sorry for the delay in updates, I'm dealing with a little family crisis as my mother in law was recently hospitalized.


----------



## Nazhkandrias (Aug 6, 2007)

Well, I think I speak for all of us when I send my regards for her health. I hope it isn't anything serious, and, for what it's worth, tell her that Jebbo Barrelbuster says, "Y'all be sure t'get well soon, now!"


----------



## Azgulor (Aug 7, 2007)

Hope she's feeling better soon.


----------



## YeOldeAlbatross (Aug 8, 2007)

Sorry for the recent delays, guys, things should be getting on track again soon. 

The combo of moving, connectivity problems, and illness has been making it a bit difficult for me. Thanks for being patient!

Voadam, I hope your mother-in-law gets well soon.


----------



## Voadam (Aug 8, 2007)

Thanks everybody,

Its real bad and will continue to be so but she's doing well under the circumstances.


----------



## YeOldeAlbatross (Aug 10, 2007)

Hi everyone,

I wanted to give you all an encouraging status report. We are now nearly 100% unpacked, with a working internet connection at home, and I'm feeling good. I've got new combat action up over on the IC thread, including the beginning two-thirds of Round 3. 

We had a nice rhythm going on this game before my move screwed everything up, but I'm happy to say we should now be able to get the pace moving again. Thanks again for your patience...now let's get the game on!


----------



## Azgulor (Aug 10, 2007)

Sorry for the confusion.  Since your summary of Cyryn's Aid Another attempt was accurate I didn't post as I was trying to avoid being redundant.  I'll attempt to be clearer from now on.

Cyryn will continue trying to defeat the hobgoblin.  He'll do so while trying to keep the hobgoblin positioned for flank bonuses for either himself or Hakkara.

Azgulor


----------



## YeOldeAlbatross (Aug 10, 2007)

Azgulor said:
			
		

> Sorry for the confusion.  Since your summary of Cyryn's Aid Another attempt was accurate I didn't post as I was trying to avoid being redundant.  I'll attempt to be clearer from now on.
> 
> Cyryn will continue trying to defeat the hobgoblin.  He'll do so while trying to keep the hobgoblin positioned for flank bonuses for either himself or Hakkara.
> 
> Azgulor



No prob, Az. 

Flanking, check. Do you want Cyryn to attack the enemy himself, or Aid Another for Hakkara's attacks?


----------



## YeOldeAlbatross (Aug 10, 2007)

*Experience Award!*

70 Experience Points per PC for defeating the hobgoblin and crows! 

See the top of the Rogue's Gallery for more details.


----------



## Azgulor (Aug 12, 2007)

I never thought a Tolkeinesque halfling could really work in a D&D game, but I think Jebbo's becoming my favorite character!

Azgulor


----------



## YeOldeAlbatross (Aug 12, 2007)

Azgulor said:
			
		

> I never thought a Tolkeinesque halfling could really work in a D&D game, but I think Jebbo's becoming my favorite character!
> 
> Azgulor



He is fun, isn't he? Good job, Nazhkandrias! 

Actually, you *all* are role-playing really well. I'm enjoying this group a lot, and pleased to be moving forward once more.

Keep up the good work, everyone!


----------



## Nazhkandrias (Aug 13, 2007)

Azgulor said:
			
		

> I never thought a Tolkeinesque halfling could really work in a D&D game, but I think Jebbo's becoming my favorite character!






			
				YeOldeAlbatross said:
			
		

> He is fun, isn't he? Good job, Nazhkandrias!




Wow, thanks! Truth be told, I came up with him after reading The Fellowship Of The Ring. I just love the attitudes and lifestyles of the Hobbits, and I thought it would be fun to try one out. Glad you like him!


----------



## Azgulor (Aug 13, 2007)

You're welcome!

But don't think for a minute Cyryn's falling for the 'oblivious' routine.     He heard the sarcasm loud and clear!!


----------



## Nazhkandrias (Aug 13, 2007)

Well, you can think what you want... just take Jebbo's Wisdom and Intelligence scores into account. Sarcasm might be a bit of a tall order for a country bumpkin... but, who knows? He MIGHT have it in him... or it could be his simpleton-ness shining through. I'll never tell.


----------



## Azgulor (Aug 14, 2007)

Fair enough!


----------



## Voadam (Aug 15, 2007)

Quick question. Was any of the hobgoblin's equipment good enough quality to possibly be magical?


----------



## YeOldeAlbatross (Aug 15, 2007)

Voadam said:
			
		

> Quick question. Was any of the hobgoblin's equipment good enough quality to possibly be magical?



No, it all seemed pretty mundane.

And, actually, Jebbo cast Detect Magic on it to be sure...

...which, come to think of it, is something he really shouldn't need to do very often, with Loricallior's special skills in that area. Food for thought.


----------



## Nazhkandrias (Aug 15, 2007)

Yeah, I just figured that I might as well do SOMETHING. You know, I'm not particularly well versed with Invocations. Is there a limited number per day, as per spells? If they're unlimited, then yes, I probably won't need to do anything. I was thinking spells per day for a moment there, and Jebbo's magic won't be particularly useful until he gets 1st-level spells.


----------



## Voadam (Aug 15, 2007)

Nazhkandrias said:
			
		

> Yeah, I just figured that I might as well do SOMETHING. You know, I'm not particularly well versed with Invocations. Is there a limited number per day, as per spells? If they're unlimited, then yes, I probably won't need to do anything. I was thinking spells per day for a moment there, and Jebbo's magic won't be particularly useful until he gets 1st-level spells.




Unlimited. Loricallior detects magic, Identifies magic items at will, and blasts short low damage magic flames, but nothing else.


----------



## Nazhkandrias (Aug 16, 2007)

Ah. Then I suppose that I'll let you take care of detecting magic, identifying magic items at will, and blasting low damage magic flames, then?  That's a neat class, then - I might have to try out a Dragonfire Adept or a Warlock soon.


----------



## YeOldeAlbatross (Aug 22, 2007)

*Experience!*

Well, friends, you've just defeated a new monster...the tatzlwyrm. The fight was quicker than I expected, I must say. Well done! XP award for the victory is 120 each.


----------



## Insight (Aug 22, 2007)

1/4 of the way to 2nd level woot!


----------



## YeOldeAlbatross (Aug 29, 2007)

What's up everyone? It's been a really slow week on the IC thread. Everybody okay?


----------



## Voadam (Aug 29, 2007)

My company just moved from DC to VA. Its still a little unsettled in my office but mostly fine.


----------



## YeOldeAlbatross (Aug 30, 2007)

Voadam said:
			
		

> My company just moved from DC to VA. Its still a little unsettled in my office but mostly fine.



I'm glad to hear you survived the move, Voadam! 

Still, you've been participating...I'm more concerned about the players who haven't posted in over a week! 

You know who you are....I hope, anyway.


----------



## hero4hire (Aug 30, 2007)

sorry RL intervenes I havent forgotten you though

hoping to resolve issue soon


----------



## YeOldeAlbatross (Aug 30, 2007)

hero4hire said:
			
		

> sorry RL intervenes I havent forgotten you though
> 
> hoping to resolve issue soon



That's fine, hero. Mostly, I just want to make sure everyone isn't losing interest, or anything like that.


----------



## Nazhkandrias (Sep 1, 2007)

Sorry that I have been gone, my computer died. I might be gone for a bit, so NPC Jebbo. He won't do anything that will hurt his friends, and use Bardic Music if the foe is big. Other than that, just throw those daggers well! Be back as soon as possible, and I'm so sorry!


----------



## Azgulor (Sep 4, 2007)

YeOldeAlbatross said:
			
		

> What's up everyone? It's been a really slow week on the IC thread. Everybody okay?




Sorry for the delay in posting.  No worries about losing interest - I'm hooked.  Unfortunately, work put the smack-down on me last week.  After work imposing one night of only 3 hours sleep followed an all-nighter, I was apparently worn down to the point I got sick.  On the mend now, and will be posting shortly.

Azgulor


----------



## YeOldeAlbatross (Sep 4, 2007)

Thanks, everyone, for letting me know what's been happening. I'm sure that those of you have DM'd a PBP before will understand that it's a bit disconcerting to have 4 of 5 players all stop posting for over a week. I'm glad everyone is okay! Hopefully, we can get things back on track. 

On a different note, I wanted to mention to you guys that I've been playing around with Maptool as a possible means to replace MSPaint for making combat maps. So far, I really like the possibilities. The reason I bring it up is because there is an accessory program called TokenTool which will allow me to make tokens for each PC, and then easily move them around the battlefield. This tool would be much more interesting if I have a picture for each PC from which to make the token. So, Voadam? Azgulor? Any chance of you guys coming up with a pic for Loricallior and Cyryn? If not, I'll try to come up with something, but I think it'd be best for the players to choose the pics. Let me know if that's doable for you guys, okay?


----------



## YeOldeAlbatross (Sep 4, 2007)

Presuming that Loricallior tossed down the gear he found, I've updated the party's treasure haul at the top of the RG to include those items. So far, I've got everything listed as unclaimed, so if anyone wishes to claim something, just let me know.


----------



## Voadam (Sep 4, 2007)

YeOldeAlbatross said:
			
		

> So, Voadam? Azgulor? Any chance of you guys coming up with a pic for Loricallior and Cyryn?




I'll find one when I'm a little less busy. If you need one sooner feel free to use whatever male elf one you want.


----------



## Nazhkandrias (Sep 6, 2007)

Mmmkay, my computer is back online. Give me a little time to catch up, and I'll be posting soon! Sorry for the absence, but your NPC-ing duties are now over! Hooray, I was missing being a bumpkin Halfling...


----------



## Azgulor (Sep 6, 2007)

I'll try an find a pic for Cyryn but may not have much opportunity to look before middle of next week.


----------



## YeOldeAlbatross (Sep 6, 2007)

Nazhkandrias: I'm glad your technical difficulties have been resolved! Looking forward to hearing Jebbo's voice back over IC.

Voadam and Azgulor: I've found some graphics that should work to represent Loricallior and Cyryn. You'll see them in token form the next time the party gets into a fight. If you wind up liking them, that's fine. If not, you can go ahead and look for something more suitable at your leisure.


----------



## Azgulor (Sep 8, 2007)

Pic for Cyryn added to character sheet.


----------



## hero4hire (Sep 8, 2007)

Azgulor said:
			
		

> Pic for Cyryn added to character sheet.




Kewl!

That leaves one left?

How about this for Loricaller?


----------



## YeOldeAlbatross (Sep 9, 2007)

Hey guys,

Sorry it's been so quiet the last couple of days. I accidentally left all my game materials at the office, so it's been fairly impossible for me to update this weekend. Look for a new IC post Monday morning. It'll be exciting, I promise!


----------



## Voadam (Sep 10, 2007)

hero4hire said:
			
		

> Kewl!
> 
> That leaves one left?
> 
> How about this for Loricaller?




Neat picture that works well enough, but "Appearance, a *black* haired elf with green eyes dressed in the cured hides of jungle and woodland beasts."

Do you need a color picture or would this one work: black haired elf


----------



## YeOldeAlbatross (Sep 10, 2007)

Voadam said:
			
		

> Neat picture that works well enough, but "Appearance, a *black* haired elf with green eyes dressed in the cured hides of jungle and woodland beasts."
> 
> Do you need a color picture or would this one work: black haired elf



As the combat map shows, I did select a picture for Loricallior, although it isn't perfect I realize. 

Voadam, I like the pic you've selected, but as you can also see from the combat map, the b&w pic of Jebbo doesn't seem to resolve very well with the software. I'll try to use the one you've selected, but if it doesn't work well, I may have to ask you to keep looking for a color piece.


----------



## YeOldeAlbatross (Sep 10, 2007)

Nazhkandrias has not posted in character since August 22nd. I am officially going to be NPCing Jebbo until further notice. If Nazh doese not return pretty soon, I'll have to look into recruiting a new player (which would be a shame because I have enjoyed Jebbo's character).

FYI


----------



## Insight (Sep 11, 2007)

YeOldeAlbatross said:
			
		

> Nazhkandrias has not posted in character since August 22nd. I am officially going to be NPCing Jebbo until further notice. If Nazh doese not return pretty soon, I'll have to look into recruiting a new player (which would be a shame because I have enjoyed Jebbo's character).
> 
> FYI




Maybe he went the same place as Sound of Azure in my game


----------



## YeOldeAlbatross (Sep 11, 2007)

Insight said:
			
		

> Maybe he went the same place as Sound of Azure in my game



The vast Black Hole which sucks in so may Play by Posters...


----------



## Voadam (Sep 11, 2007)

The black and white one seems to have enough definition to work, great!

Beware my fearsome magic, on a failed save you might suffer 2 hp damage!


----------



## Nazhkandrias (Sep 11, 2007)

*tick tick tick tick tick tick tick tick* DUNH! DUNUNUNH! DUNUNUNH! Bowbahbahbahbowow... Yeah, sorry, but it was hard to resist typing out the opening lines to Back In Black... Well, in case you can't tell, I'm back, and I'm here to stay. Let the game go on! I'm not dead yet... *clang*


----------



## Azgulor (Sep 12, 2007)

Cyryn claims his 2nd dubious-distinction award - "First to have his a$$ kicked by a cauldron."

That's a first in my entire gaming career!   

I knew I should have kicked that fox into the cauldron when Jebbo ran past!


----------



## YeOldeAlbatross (Sep 12, 2007)

Voadam said:
			
		

> The black and white one seems to have enough definition to work, great!
> 
> Beware my fearsome magic, on a failed save you might suffer 2 hp damage!



Yeah, I'm glad that pic worked out, I think it's a good choice for Loricallior.


----------



## YeOldeAlbatross (Sep 12, 2007)

Nazhkandrias said:
			
		

> *tick tick tick tick tick tick tick tick* DUNH! DUNUNUNH! DUNUNUNH! Bowbahbahbahbowow... Yeah, sorry, but it was hard to resist typing out the opening lines to Back In Black... Well, in case you can't tell, I'm back, and I'm here to stay. Let the game go on! I'm not dead yet... *clang*



So glad to hear it! Let the tale of Jebbo and Foolsbait continue!


----------



## YeOldeAlbatross (Sep 12, 2007)

Azgulor said:
			
		

> Cyryn claims his 2nd dubious-distinction award - "First to have his a$$ kicked by a cauldron."
> 
> That's a first in my entire gaming career!
> 
> I knew I should have kicked that fox into the cauldron when Jebbo ran past!



Poor Foolsbait... 

Az, any action for Cyryn on Round 2?


----------



## Azgulor (Sep 12, 2007)

Posted.


----------



## Nazhkandrias (Sep 12, 2007)

Oh, quick question concerning Foolsbait - does he count as an NPC or as a sort of cohort? Not trying to use him for combat, or anything, just wondering if it is appropriate for me to control him, and say if he does something insignificant (for the sake of detail), like curling up on somebody's lap. Yadda yadda yadda, I gotta roleplay.


----------



## YeOldeAlbatross (Sep 12, 2007)

Nazhkandrias said:
			
		

> Oh, quick question concerning Foolsbait - does he count as an NPC or as a sort of cohort? Not trying to use him for combat, or anything, just wondering if it is appropriate for me to control him, and say if he does something insignificant (for the sake of detail), like curling up on somebody's lap. Yadda yadda yadda, I gotta roleplay.



Absolutely, since Jebbo is the adopted owner of Foolsbait, please go ahead and use him as an NPC for role-playing purposes. Just remember, that since Jebbo is not a skilled animal handler, Foolsbait will be strictly a non-combatant. Also, keep in mind that the fox is sticking around for now because he is recovering from his injuries in the trap. Whether he remains with Jebbo after being restored to health remains to be seen...


----------



## Nazhkandrias (Sep 13, 2007)

Well, then - I'll be sure to enjoy him (for roleplaying purposes) while I can! But, be warned, if he leaves... you all have to deal with some teary, sobby story!!! BWAHAHAHA!!!


----------



## Azgulor (Sep 13, 2007)

I actually have nothing against ole Foolsbait but I just can't resist....  


..."I feel your pain, Jebbo.  Here's a fox-fur hanky to wipe your eyes and nose.  They're incredibly soft..."


----------



## Nazhkandrias (Sep 15, 2007)

I can imagine my response...

"Wow, thanks, Cyryn! Just as a li'l present from me t'you, ah gave your share o' the loot away to an orphanage! Ah'm sure that the smiles on their li'l faces are worth more t'you than any kinda gold!"

... Not that I have anything against greed.


----------



## YeOldeAlbatross (Sep 15, 2007)

*Experience Award!*

120 xp each for the heroes, having defeated the animated cauldron. That brings you all to a total of 370 each, if I'm not mistaken. Good job!


----------



## Nazhkandrias (Sep 16, 2007)

Wow, that thing just wouldn't die... and sorry for the mistake about standard actions, I guess I was a little scatterbrained at the moment and confused my ability to take two move actions with two standard actions. Apologies.


----------



## YeOldeAlbatross (Sep 20, 2007)

Does anyone wish to raise an objection to Jared's plan to burn down the witch's hut? If not, I'll post the next move under the assumption that he carries out that plan.


----------



## Azgulor (Sep 21, 2007)

While I'm not in favor of burning the hut, once Cyryn's search of the floor is complete I can't think of an in-character reason he would have a strong objection to it.  Given the question you've posed, I take it he doesn't find anything?

I also assume that the forest isn't so dry or the clearing is small enough that a forest fire is a big concern?


----------



## YeOldeAlbatross (Sep 21, 2007)

Azgulor said:
			
		

> While I'm not in favor of burning the hut, once Cyryn's search of the floor is complete I can't think of an in-character reason he would have a strong objection to it.  Given the question you've posed, I take it he doesn't find anything?
> 
> I also assume that the forest isn't so dry or the clearing is small enough that a forest fire is a big concern?



Right, due to the unusual nature of the clearing itself (i.e., all the trees and plants have twisted themselves away from the hut itself), there really wouldn't be any risk of a forest fire.


----------



## Voadam (Sep 21, 2007)

In for a penny, in for a pound. I doubt a mean witch queen will make much of a distinction between breaking her cauldron and taking her root versus burning the whole hut down and stealing her talking head. She'll be angry either way.

At least with it burned to the ground she might think lightning struck the hut.


----------



## Nazhkandrias (Sep 22, 2007)

Sorry for the delay in posting, plans with friends today, catering an event tomorrow... I should have a post up sometime tomorrow, and Sunday FOR SURE. Sorry for the delay, things have been hectic, but they're cooling down... I appreciate your patience.


----------



## Voadam (Sep 25, 2007)

Heh, my eyes saw the "----------" after the hut burning text and skipped over the text below unconsciously thinking it was a signature. oops


----------



## YeOldeAlbatross (Sep 25, 2007)

Voadam said:
			
		

> Heh, my eyes saw the "----------" after the hut burning text and skipped over the text below unconsciously thinking it was a signature. oops



Oops... 

Maybe I'll have to think of a different way to indicate the passage of time...


----------



## Voadam (Sep 25, 2007)

YeOldeAlbatross said:
			
		

> Oops...
> 
> Maybe I'll have to think of a different way to indicate the passage of time...




Nah, having seen my mistake I'm much more aware of it now.


----------



## Nazhkandrias (Oct 1, 2007)

*Nudge nudge* Well, things are starting to slow down, and I'm assuming that we're waiting on a post from Albatross, if nobody has anything else to add. So... *Nudge nudge*


----------



## Azgulor (Oct 2, 2007)

Yes, I've been waiting on our masterful DM.

Please, throw us a bone!  I've got oodles of pent up sarcasm in Cyryn waiting to be unleashed on ... well, whoever happens to be handy but you get the idea!


----------



## YeOldeAlbatross (Oct 3, 2007)

*Hiatus*

Hello, all!

I apologize for my absence these last few days, but unfortunately life has thrown my family a bit of a curve ball.

What should have been a routine visit to the pediatrician for my 6-month old son has become a bit of a scare. The doctor is concerned about the size and shape of his head, and so we are undergoing tests. First a CT Scan, then an MRI, and now we are awaiting results to see where we go from here. I have had to put the gaming on hold for a bit while dealing with all of this, and I'm trying to spend more time in support of my family.

Please don't delete the bookmarks for this game, as I will return when I can. Hopefully, we will get good test results, and all will return to normal shortly.

Thank you all for understanding!
YOA


----------



## Nazhkandrias (Oct 3, 2007)

Of course we understand, Albatross! Family always comes first, and I think that I speak for all of us when I say that you and your son are on our minds, and we don't mind waiting one bit for things to clear up. Best of luck, my friend.

As for us players, perhaps we should occupy ourselves while Albatross is gone. A brief little IC chat, perhaps? I think that we can assume that we're walking down the path, and we can always chat and swap stories while waiting for our next random encounter.


----------



## Voadam (Oct 3, 2007)

Hang in there. Medical scares are always, well, scary.


----------



## hero4hire (Oct 3, 2007)

Ugh! There is nothing worse then worrying about the health of your kids. Especially when they are so young! You instinctively feel like you did something wrong or at least I did when my infant daughter had some health issues. Hopefully the Pediatrician is just being overly cautious and I really *really* hope everything works out and the tests come back okay.

As for the game? Don't worry about it! I am positive everyone understands this is WAY more important and I am sure we will be around when you start up again.


----------



## Azgulor (Oct 4, 2007)

I posted this to your other game as well, but just in case you get here first:

Best wishes, YOA.  You and your family are in my thoughts and prayers.  Take care of your son - we'll be ready when you are.

Having a grade-schooler and a toddler of my own, I know nothing rattles a parent more than the kind of stuff you're experiencing.  Again, I hope all is well and God bless.

Azgulor


----------



## YeOldeAlbatross (Oct 5, 2007)

*Update*

Everyone,

First, thanks to you all for the kind words and well-wishing. I really appreciate them, and so does my family. It's great to feel like I'm a part of a community of friends, even though none of you actually know me beyond the screen name. That's part of why I wouldn't do my PbP gaming anywhere else. 

Now, an update on my son's health: The CTScan looks promising, but it didn't quite have good enough resolution to rule out hydrocephalus. Hence, the MRI, and now we are awaiting the results of that test (hopefully today!) Our hope is that our son does not have hydrocephalus, but even if he does not, the next step is physical therapy (for some tightness in his neck muscles, and some slight delays in gross motor skills such as rolling over, etc.), and likely a fitting for an orthotic helmet to help reshape his developing skull. Okay, that's probably more than any of you really wanted to know, but there you go.

So, what about gaming? Well, now that the initial emotional shock has abated, and we are dealing with the situation day by day, I think I can get back in the swing of things, at least a little bit. I'm going to start by resuming posting in the games for which I am a player, and see how that works out. I'm not ready to resume DMing, which is considerably more time intensive, but if things work out well, I'd love to get things going again. For my players, please keep an eye on the OOC threads, hopefully it won't be too long. For Insight, s@squ@tch, and my fellow players in those respective games, Droban and Alessin should have posts up soon.

Again, thanks to all of you for your kindness and understanding!


----------



## Nazhkandrias (Oct 5, 2007)

It's no problem at all - I'm glad that your test results are coming in. Best of luck to you, I hope that everything will be OK! As for DMing, please, take your time and begin when you're ready. We'll all be here, and ready to keep going when you are. Glad to hear that you're doing alright, and glad to have you back.


----------



## YeOldeAlbatross (Oct 10, 2007)

Hey all, I have an update and some good news for you! My son's MRI results have come back normal, to our great joy and relief. Things are not necessarily all rosy, as we have physical therapy and orthotic correction ahead of us still. But, overall, things are looking up.

With that said, I am going to go ahead and kickstart this game again. For now, I think I'll be able to only DM one game, and I'm going to go with this one for two reasons. First, because it is older, and second because it's lower level which makes things easier for me. So, look for a new post IC very soon!


----------



## Voadam (Oct 10, 2007)

YeOldeAlbatross said:
			
		

> My son's MRI results have come back normal, to our great joy and relief.




Good to hear.


----------



## Nazhkandrias (Oct 10, 2007)

Glad things are alright for you, and glad we're back in action! I'll wait for you to finish up the wolves' actions before I post something for Jebbo. Damn, I must have rolled abysmally on that Initiative!


----------



## hero4hire (Oct 11, 2007)

YeOldeAlbatross said:
			
		

> Hey all, I have an update and some good news for you! My son's MRI results have come back normal, to our great joy and relief.




*AWESOME!*


----------



## Azgulor (Oct 13, 2007)

That's terrific news for your son!


----------



## YeOldeAlbatross (Oct 14, 2007)

*Experience!*

120 xp awarded for defeating the two wolves. That brings each PC's total to 490 xp now. 

HOORAY!


----------



## hero4hire (Oct 14, 2007)

almost halfway there!


----------



## Nazhkandrias (Oct 14, 2007)

Good then, Cyryn should only be on death's door three more times before we level up!  Yeah, my new post is up. That's Jebbo for you...


----------



## YeOldeAlbatross (Oct 15, 2007)

Nazhkandrias said:
			
		

> Good then, Cyryn should only be on death's door three more times before we level up!  Yeah, my new post is up. That's Jebbo for you...





I love Jebbo...and Foolsbait, too!


----------



## Nazhkandrias (Oct 15, 2007)

YeOldeAlbatross said:
			
		

> I love Jebbo...and Foolsbait, too!




You know, I've been hearing so much positive feedback about Jebbo, and I have to say, thank you all! You have no idea how good it feels to know that people like your character! 

Well, to return the favor, I have a few things to say to the rest of YOU, as well! 

Hero4Hire, Jared is a great example of the steadfast priest! You can always count on him to get you out of a jam, and he has a way of pulling everybody through the worst of times, with a calm, reassuring hand and a fiery courage that few can match.

Insight, Hakkara is the most freaking scary warrior-maiden I've ever run into, and she'd make Xena wet herself! No matter how big the threat, you can always rely on her to cut it down to size (bite-size, in fact).

Azgulor, Cyryn's wit and sarcasm make every social encounter worth laughing at! Not to mention the fact that he's dealt with more punishment than all of us combined, and come out of it with a sarcastic comment and some of his trademark dry wit. Amazing.

Voadam, I love Loricallior's attitude. He has that wonderful mystical way about him, and the Draconic aspects of him really shine through and make him a noteworthy and awing figure! He seems to be a cut above your average Elf, and it shows in every encounter, be it social or combative.

And YOU... YOU, YeOldeAlbatross... I have to say, you're a great DM! You run the adventure smoothly and promptly, keeping it going through events that would have stopped most PbP games cold. I always look forward to seeing what interesting characters or daunting monsters you toss at us next, and I'm never disappointed!

Thank you all for making this such a fun game! I look forward to curing the Blackscour Taint, or dying trying! And what comes next? I can't wait!


----------



## Azgulor (Oct 16, 2007)

Hear, hear!!  Kudos to the team and the rat-bastard...err wonderful DM!  As this is only my 2nd PbP game, I'm a newbie to this form of RPGing but I'm guessing what we've got going here is a cut above your typical PbP game.


----------



## Insight (Oct 22, 2007)

Guys,

I'm taking approximately 1 week off to take care of some business, and then I'll be back.  Feel free to NPC Hakkara if need be while I am gone.

I may or may not be able to check in here and there.


----------



## Nazhkandrias (Oct 22, 2007)

Albatross has been out for a few days now... YOA, if you can read this, is everything OK?  Is your kid doing all right? If there's something that you need to take care of, we understand.


----------



## Nazhkandrias (Oct 28, 2007)

YOA must be having some problems... OK, everybody, same as before - wait for him to sort it out. Don't forget about this game, please!


----------



## Azgulor (Oct 29, 2007)

No worries on my end.  This game is the best one I've got going at the moment, hands down!

Hopefully, all is well with YOA and his family and we'll be able to resume in the near future.


----------



## Nazhkandrias (Nov 12, 2007)

Hang in there, people - he'll be here eventually. And a note to any mods - PLEASE don't delete this thread, the IC thread, or the Rogue's Gallery! Just... getting that out there.


----------



## Voadam (Nov 13, 2007)

Nazhkandrias said:
			
		

> Hang in there, people - he'll be here eventually. And a note to any mods - PLEASE don't delete this thread, the IC thread, or the Rogue's Gallery! Just... getting that out there.




Don't worry Naz, the mods don't do that. If you care to link through my sig to my old games links you can verify that games that died long ago can still be found.


----------

